# What is this? Springtail eggs?



## Mohlerbear (Feb 20, 2014)

I just started a springtail culture a couple weeks ago. It's my first time doing one. I opened it up yesterday and saw these. Are they eggs? Or are they something bad like mites or something?

Thanks in advance for any advice or information.


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

They look like compost mites to me, but I can't be sure from the photo. Are they bulbous looking and white? If you look closely you will see them moving.

Certainly doesn't look like Springtail eggs, Folsomia candida aka Temperate Whites lay their eggs in "dumps" around the culture. Which can be seen here...










Regards,
Richie


----------



## Mohlerbear (Feb 20, 2014)

Shit! That's not good news.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I can't see anything live in that photo other than yeast. All I can make it is several particles of yeast, and a bunch of liquified yeast. At least that's what it appears to be to my eye.


----------



## Mohlerbear (Feb 20, 2014)

Those little circles are liquified yeast? I know it's not the best photo but I didn't feel I needed to get my good camera out. It's from an iPhone. Pumillo so maybe it's nothing bad?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I don't know for sure. I would need a clearer photo. Only you can tell for sure. Do they move? If they move they are mites attracted to the liquified yeast. 
COULD they simply be yeast particles? That's what I should have said.


----------



## Mohlerbear (Feb 20, 2014)

Pumilo said:


> I don't know for sure. I would need a clearer photo. Only you can tell for sure. Do they move? If they move they are mites attracted to the liquified yeast.
> COULD they simply be yeast particles? That's what I should have said.


I did not see them moving when I was looking at it and took the pics. I'll post a better pic later and see if they're moving too. Thank you sir.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

There is a mite that is obscure, whitish, and globular. It is extremely slow moving. Unfortunately, that particular mite is also very prolific and invasive. It can look similar to a "grain" of yeast. Do you have a magnifying glass?


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Pumilo said:


> There is a mite that is obscure, whitish, and globular. It is extremely slow moving. Unfortunately, that particular mite is also very prolific and invasive. It can look similar to a "grain" of yeast. Do you have a magnifying glass?


Thats the ones I'm talking about. The photo certainly looks like them, but Doug is right it could probably just as easily be little yeast balls.

Here is what they look like,

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=w....redwormcomposting.com%2F2009%2F10%2F;498;271

On a side note, froglets love those mites...

Regards,
Richie


----------



## Mohlerbear (Feb 20, 2014)

R1ch13 said:


> Thats the ones I'm talking about. The photo certainly looks like them, but Doug is right it could probably just as easily be little yeast balls.
> 
> Here is what they look like,
> 
> ...



So those mites would be ok in the springtail culture and the froggies will eat them? I just don't want mites in my FF culture right?


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Mohlerbear said:


> So those mites would be ok in the springtail culture and the froggies will eat them? I just don't want mites in my FF culture right?


I would personally only use that culture for feeding out of from now on. Using it for continued culturing is only going to give you a bigger problem down the line.

Believe it or not but I have never actually had these mites in Isopod or Springtail cultures, but rather some FF cultures I bought in one time. I just tapped the container and hundreds would drop out in a big clump. My Retic froglets in particular really cherished them!

Regards,
Richie


----------



## Mohlerbear (Feb 20, 2014)

This sucks. So I just looked and yes they are moving around. I have a series of questions now and I'm sorry but would love the advice. 

How do mites get in the springtail culture?
Should I trash it and make a new one?
How can I prevent this in the future?
I most definitely wouldn't want to ad this culture to the substrate of a viv right?
Being a rookie sucks!


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Mohlerbear said:


> This sucks. So I just looked and yes they are moving around. I have a series of questions now and I'm sorry but would love the advice.
> 
> How do mites get in the springtail culture?
> Should I trash it and make a new one?
> ...


Nothing to do with being a rookie mate, it happens to all of us!


*How do mites get in the springtail culture?* The mites can enter your culture various different ways. They may have already been present in the start culture you purchased. They/their eggs could have been present on your culturing materials if they werent sterilized appropriately. They can even come in on food you use to feed the Springs, Mushrooms, Grains etc 

*Should I trash it and make a new one?* As said, you could keep this away from any clean cultures/FF's and use it for feeding out of.

*How can I prevent this in the future?* Bake all culturing media prior to use! If ventilation is offered then affix a micron filter as to prevent mites from entering the culture. Stick to yeast for feeding; otherwise bake/microwave other food sources. I personally bake my homemade bean/cereal based Spring food in small batches prior to use. Correct storage of your food sources also goes a long way in keeping mites out.

*I most definitely wouldn't want to ad this culture to the substrate of a viv right?* I personally wouldn't worry about adding it to an established viv; for the sheer fact that mites are more than likely already present inside. Adding it to a newly started vivarium where you are trying to establish microfaunal populations probably wouldn't be such a great idea though.

Regards,
Richie


----------



## Mohlerbear (Feb 20, 2014)

Awesome information. Thank you so much. What about placing the culture in the fridge? I just read that someone suggested that? I guess I'll dump this thing in the trash. Sucks. Then bake the charcoal and restart a culture. Bummer. You all have been very helpful.


----------



## pauly_herpo (Nov 3, 2021)

I know this is an old thread, but I have a similar issue. Could I take some of the springtails and make a new culture with them? Or is the entire culture now tainted?

Also, how do you bake out your substrate?


----------



## Woodswalker (Dec 26, 2014)

There's a thread in the stickies that Pumilo wrote about how to clean a springtail culture to eliminate the mites. He effectively makes an entirely new culture by removing springtails from the old one using a very careful, meticulous technique. You can find it here. If you click on forums, which is the set of bulletpoint lines next to the, "NEW," speech bubble at the top right of the screen, you'll be able to find the subforums (in case you haven't noticed already). In each subforum, pinned to the top are all the stickied threads. Some are dated, but they're tremendously useful.

I'd just buy a new culture, or accept the mites. Smaller frogs will eat the mites, too. Mites tend to outcompete the springtails, though, so you will eventually need to either clean your culture or order a new one.

I stopped getting mites in my springtail cultures when I stopped feeding fish flakes. I had even tried keeping the fish flakes in the freezer, only getting them out momentarily to feed, and they still brought mites into my springtail cultures. I have been strictly using rice flakes (from an Asian market) with baker's yeast for the last few years, and haven't had any issues.


----------



## Woodswalker (Dec 26, 2014)

One more thing, you can bake charcoal in the oven just like you would bake anything else. Just don't microwave it. It will spark. I microwave my ABG mix, but I make sure I add a lot of water, and don't use plastic containers (Sorry about the tupperware! I swear it won't happen again!) because the sparking will melt holes in them, even if it's wet.


----------

